# Wanted fishing addict like me



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I love fishing and am tired of wading and shore fishing. Been mostly fishing deep water off my crewboat, just need someone with Bay boat and a willingness to fish. I have my own equipment and would love to buy the bait, pay for fuel, bring food and sodas etc... I live in Galveston and off till Thursday evening, then back on the boat for two weeks..
Call at 832-704-0682 or PM me if this sounds cool to you.
P.s. Picture of trout caught in west bay.
Thanks Victor


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

TODAYS DATE IS 11/20/11, looking for monday,tuesday, or wednesday... Thanks Victor


----------

